# Worst game that you have played ?



## Razor 1911 (May 7, 2011)

Post the worst game that you have ever played.The game that you hated the Most ?

Mine:
DeadRising


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

Avatar, Alone in the Dark 4.
Will update when  remember more


----------



## Neuron (May 7, 2011)

These are the most frustrating games I have ever played,Hellgate:London , POP:The Two Thrones and Hitman 2.


----------



## doomgiver (May 7, 2011)

space empires 5. BUGGY as a damp mattress in a swamp.


----------



## soumo27 (May 7, 2011)

Hitman : Blood Money
Avatar
Cricket Revolution.


----------



## Razor 1911 (May 7, 2011)

M2 Hitman Blood Money
The game slaughtered my expectations


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

Neuron said:
			
		

> These are the most frustrating games I have ever played,Hellgate:London , POP:The Two Thrones and Hitman 2.


Why so??? They are quite good games. I liked them.
Also was satisfied with Hitman Blood money. Maybe you guys didn't liked that genre.


----------



## doomgiver (May 7, 2011)

all cricket games

i hated it when the fielder always faced us while catching the ball while it was coming from his back.


----------



## soumo27 (May 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Why so??? They are quite good games. I liked them.
> Also was satisfied with Hitman Blood money. Maybe you guys didn't liked that genre.



I didnt like the whole Hitman Series. Feels weird to roam around with a suitcase in your hand and your enemy fires you up before you take out the rifle from your suitcase.


----------



## d3p (May 7, 2011)

Latest are HomeFront, SBK2011.[Most of the games from BlackBean]


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2011)

Cricket Captain, Alone in the Dark 08, Operation Flash Point Cold War Crisis, Tom Clancy's HAWX - had hard time with the the control system. Will update more later.


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

topgear said:
			
		

> Tom Clancy's HAWX - had hard time with the the control system.


Let me tell you buddy that has one of the easiest control system. I have also played IL2 Sturmovik and some other Flight fighting games and believe be HAWX is easier than those.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2011)

^^ Ok - I may try that some day in the future


----------



## IronCruz (May 8, 2011)

Dark Sector-Damn Boring
NFS Prostreet
NFS Shift
PES all versions-really bad Game Play


----------



## d3p (May 8, 2011)

Games like ARMA, Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advance Fighter & any series of Operation Flashpoint.


----------



## doomgiver (May 8, 2011)

area-51 
some alien sci-fi shooter.
the engine was ripped off from the soldier of fortune series, even many of the guns and the hud was the same.

average to boring gameplay.



*************spoiler alert*************
the best part was turning into a mutant, and using the scanner


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

Its very strange to me that one of the best games of gaming industry are in list of worst games ever played for some gamers of this forum.


----------



## Neuron (May 8, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Why so??? They are quite good games. I liked them.
> Also was satisfied with Hitman Blood money. Maybe you guys didn't liked that genre.



I wasn't talking about Hitman Blood money.It's Hitman Silent Assassin I think in which if the guards see you running they shoot you down ,wth? It was too hard and unrealistic.

And Two Thrones,well I made a big mistake by deciding to play the game in normal difficulty for the first time since I had the gameplay experience from Warrior Within.There were some levels,especially a particular fighting level which I had to play near a 100 times .I had no hair left by then.

Talking about Hellgate London,there is not much uniqueness in level design or enemies.The game just keeps churning out similar missions and monsters at you.


----------



## doomgiver (May 8, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Its very strange to me that one of the best games of gaming industry are in list of worst games ever played for some gamers of this forum.



well, my experience with area-51 went bad when i saw the game engine. it reminded me of SOF at every step, so i kinda compared it to SOF, and found it to be lacking.

so, i didnt like it


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 8, 2011)

Apache: Air Assault, Saints Row 2 and NFS: ProStreet.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2011)

In no particular order:

X-Blades
Rise of the Argonauts
Crackdown
Dead Rising
Saints Row


----------



## sygeek (May 8, 2011)

Serious sam....


----------



## quan chi (May 8, 2011)

Bioshock.  but i have played worst.


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

doomgiver said:
			
		

> well, my experience with area-51 went bad when i saw the game engine. it reminded me of SOF at every step, so i kinda compared it to SOF, and found it to be lacking.


I was particularly talking about NFS Shift, PES, Operation flashpoint series, Tom Clancy's Advanced War Fighter and HAWX.


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2011)

so here is my list

GTA Vice City (most missions were based on killing)
F.E.A.R 2 (just opposite of F.E.A.R)
Kane and Lynch 2 (boring)
I.G.I 1 (but I.G.I 2 was damn good)
Navy Seals (repetitive and boring)
NFS Pro Street (meh.....i dont think i need to justify this one)


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Its very strange to me that one of the best games of gaming industry are in list of worst games ever played for some gamers of this forum.



it's all about personal choice and feelings 

I found GRAW, FERA2 and Dark Sector heavily addictive though.

BTW, coming to the topic ie Worst games :

IGI 2, NFS Pro Street, NFS Undercover, FUEL .....


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2011)

topgear said:
			
		

> it's all about personal choice and feelings


I know thats why I didn't offended anyone saying that what the hell this is good game how you dare to say that its worst.

Coming to my list
American Conquest:Fightback
Dark Void
Faces of War.


----------



## abhidev (May 9, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> I didnt like the whole Hitman Series. Feels weird to roam around with a suitcase in your hand and your enemy fires you up before you take out the rifle from your suitcase.



Its more of a stealth game...so you have to be a silent killer and the beauty of the game is not to go on a killing spree as you would do in the GTA series but not to touch anyone except your target...and i guess you didn't like it coz you found it slow paced and boring...well everyone has their own opinion...
Well I have played the entire Hitman series and i loved it...

On topic: the worst game for me would be Avatar,Prostreet,GTA


----------



## d3p (May 9, 2011)

I got a Just Cause - almost 3 years back after playing Total Overdose & i hate the story, gameplay, voice, music & almost everything. 

Just Cause II is what exactly a Sand box game should be, i liked it more than GTA 4.

Driving the vehicles & repeatative gameplay in Just Cause is a poor experience for me & Same goes with Just Cause II also.


----------



## abhidev (May 9, 2011)

Just cause too has damn good graphics and is much more optimized and runs smoothly in a low end pc like mine....ya but the gameplay is repetitive..


----------



## Artair (May 9, 2011)

Well The names of worst games that I hate a lot are as below  

Kane and Lynch 2
NFS Prostreet 
Dark Void
Faces of War


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 9, 2011)

Infernal, Saints Row 2, Harley Davidson Race to Rally.


----------



## TheMost (May 9, 2011)

TUNNEL B1 ( PS1 )

Play and see whether u are alive !


----------



## quicky008 (May 9, 2011)

Alpha Protocol-one of the most terrible games to have ever been made in the annals of the interactive entertainment industry-boring and frustrating missions,poor gameplay mechanics and awful graphics completely ruined what could have been one of the greatest third person action-rpg hybrids of all time.

All Stalker games(such as stalker:shadows of Chernobyl,call of pripyat etc)-i wonder how these awful games managed to achieve such rave reviews from some of the most reputed websites/publications of the gaming world.They are not only boring but also feature such abysmal visuals and gameplay mechanics that playing them proves to be a torturous experience.

NFS prostreet,undercover(yuck),carbon(>),shift 2(pc version),hot pursuit 2010(pc version)

Star wars:the force unleashed 1 and 2(PC versions)-poorly optimized console ports that run like a slideshow even on high-end rigs.Even after extensive patching,most of the glitches have remained unresolved.

Dead space-boring,dated visuals,repetitive gameplay.

prince of persia:warrior within-Many people may have found it enjoyable but i didn't like it at all.

Halo 1 and 2(pc)-monotonous and repetitive gameplay,bad visuals.

GRAW 1 and 2-pretty much all ghost recon games usually suck.

GTA:SA and Vice city

Alone in the dark 5.(If u are the type of person who has the propensity to use expletives a lot whenever he/she becomes frustrated,u're likely to run out of cuss-words after playing this game for a couple of hours)

Heavy Gear(a really old game and one of the worst I've ever played)

project Gotham racing 3(xbox 360)

Fear: Perseus mandate.

Batman:vengeance(pc)

WWE:raw is war

Test drive unlimited

All fifa and cricket games made by EA sports

and many more.....


----------



## d3p (May 9, 2011)

IMO Test Drive unlimited is far better than TDU 2.


----------



## quicky008 (May 9, 2011)

A few more:

Assassin's Creed

All unreal tournament games.

Doom 3

IGI 1 and 2

Duke nukem 3d

House of the dead(god awful)

Quake 2

Black or white 2.

Biohazard 4

@d3p5kor:It maybe so but that doesn't redeem this game of its major shortcomings.


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2011)

Adding to my list
Cricket Revolution
Delta Force Xtreme
Drakensang Series (Maybe this is here because ME series and DA series have spoiled me)

@ Quicky
Bro no offence but some of the games you have mentioned are the best of the best in gaming industry.


----------



## quicky008 (May 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Adding to my list
> @ Quicky
> Bro no offence but some of the games you have mentioned are the best of the best in gaming industry.



I am aware of that but your opinion about the games in question is likely to change drastically after u've played them.


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2011)

quicky008 said:
			
		

> I am aware of that but your opinion about the games in question is likely to change drastically after u've played them.


I never ever comment about a game unless I have played it myself.
Although its personal choice so nevermind.


----------



## d3p (May 9, 2011)

Some more to add..

WTCC & Superstar V8 again from Black bean except FIA WRC Championship [somehow i liked it].


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

@ quicky
At least I support you on NFS Hot Pursuit (2010). So with Underground. Both are horrible. Actually since I started playing NFS series with Hot Pursuit 2, that's the sole game I like in the NFS stable.

Colin McRae Rally 2005 - Almost break my heart. It was a pain seeing my most loved game series touching this low. Dirt recovered from the ashes though.

Crysis 2 - This may raise some eyebrows, but I have stopped playing it.

RIse of Nations- Rise of Legends - Another game which break the flow and good ol' memories of the series.


----------



## d3p (May 9, 2011)

^^ i hope you mean by NFS: Undercover.


----------



## doomgiver (May 9, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Total Overdose



dont....mention....it....again..........EVAR


----------



## d3p (May 9, 2011)

@Doom: Read the post properly.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1392585-post28.html

I didn't mentioned TOTAL OVERDOSE specifically as worst, i just mentioned about JC & JC2.


----------



## abhidev (May 9, 2011)

quicky008 said:


> A few more:
> 
> Assassin's Creed
> 
> ...


You have listed so many games...so exactly what kind of games do u play...??

Well IMO Biohazard was a good game with good graphics and gameplay and had some nice scary moments...

On Topic : Spider man 2/3


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^^ i hope you mean by NFS: Undercover.



Need For Speed. Some more games:-

1. Test Drive Unlimited - TD6 on DX7 graphics was better IMO, although in its day it was sort of NFS clone.
2. World Racing 2 - HORRIBLE!!!
3. Space Siege - anybody remember this science-fiction RPG?
4. Age of Mythology & Titans expansion
5. Rail Simulator - Try to play this and trains won't be likable anymore. The older MS Train Simulator and Trainz (2004 edition) are still much more fun.
6. Spore
7. Zoo Tycoon 2 & expansions - Another game which was no match to its predecessor.


----------



## d3p (May 9, 2011)

Skud said:


> @ quicky
> At least I support you on NFS Hot Pursuit (2010). So with "*Underground*". Both are horrible. Actually since I started playing NFS series with Hot Pursuit 2, that's the sole game I like in the NFS stable.
> 
> Colin McRae Rally 2005 - Almost break my heart. It was a pain seeing my most loved game series touching this low. Dirt recovered from the ashes though.
> ...



As Highlighted...

i mean by NFS Underground or NFS Undercover.


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

Underground, haven't played undercover.


----------



## quicky008 (May 9, 2011)

abhidev said:


> You have listed so many games...so exactly what kind of games do u play...??
> 
> Well IMO Biohazard was a good game with good graphics and gameplay and had some nice scary moments...
> 
> On Topic : Spider man 2/3



The games I play encompass a lot of different genres like action,rpg,strategy etc.As far as Biohazard 4(4,mind you,not any previous or later installments) is concerned,well,I was specifically referring to its PC version which was widely criticized by one and all for its poor visuals and most importantly,horrible controls that rendered it absolutely unplayable on this platform-even the review of this title that was published it Digit was written in the same vein and the reviewer had given it a low overall score due to the aforementioned reasons.On the contrary,the ps2 version of this game was comparatively well received by gamers worldwide.

a few more additions to my list-(I hope they won't raise any more eyebrows)

Spiderman:web of shadows

Spiderman 2

Freedom Fighters

Tomb raider 3 and 4

Daikatana


----------



## IronCruz (May 9, 2011)

Forgot to mention C&C 3,4 and Red Alert 3,world in conflict. None of them can beat RED ALERT 2.


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

Sure, but WiC was a hell of a game and a bit different in its story line too.


----------



## doomgiver (May 9, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> @Doom: Read the post properly.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1392585-post28.html
> 
> I didn't mentioned TOTAL OVERDOSE specifically as worst, i just mentioned about JC & JC2.



ya, i meant total overdose. its a horrible game, boring and repetitive plot. what could be worse?


----------



## Raaabo (May 10, 2011)

I had a look at this thread, and saw that some of the posts weren't really bad. When there's a difference of opinion, obviously there will be discussion, even mild arguments. As long as there's no name calling or really personal remarks, Mods are requested to give a little more leeway to people.

Debate is good. Name calling bad. Difference of opinions are what prevent us from all becoming sheep, so let's nurture that on this forum, so long as it's done in a dignified manner.

Anyway, useless posts deleted for good, passable posts allowed, thread opened, and my message passed to the mods. Let's not have any "Why was my post deleted" nonsense here and get back to the topic at hand.

Remember: Keep it civil, otherwise everyone just thinks of you as an idiot.


----------



## amitava82 (May 10, 2011)

What's the point of discussing "worst game"? It is completely relative to a person's liking. Bunch of people already posted some AAA titles that they think was worst (wonder what's "best" according to them..)! So, instead of discussing such silly topic, move on to something constructive. 

On another note, I find it's unnecessary to create a separate thread (with un/official tag attached) for every game. Better create a general game related discussion thread and post whatever you have to say.


----------



## Anish (May 10, 2011)

Project IGI
Virtual COP and future COP


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2011)

I remember uninstalling Just Cause 1 after playing for 2 hours.


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2011)

Yep, Just cause was a major headache for me.

Another 2 are Jacked and Will rock.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

I actually completed the whole game and the actions were quite fun for me in this game. Although they were unrealistic but hijacking a chopper from ground sounds kinda fun to me.


----------



## d3p (May 11, 2011)

Oh God !...One big Worst game IMO...

GhostBuster....


----------



## Skud (May 11, 2011)

And what about this:-

Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing Review for PC - GameSpot


Anybody here ever tried it? Its regarded as one of the worst games of PC gaming history. And also check the video review. Its so funny (or frustrating, depending on the way you see).


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Nope never tried and won't try it either.
One more From me
GTA Vice City


----------



## doomgiver (May 11, 2011)

didnt like vice city because of "pink"-ish overlay on the hud.
otherwise, ok game


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2011)

and i thought i was the only one who hated Vice City the most

On topic:
-->sonic the hedgehog(i just couldnt control the character...too fast for me)
-->street fighter (i find takken more addictive and fun to play)


----------



## abhidev (May 11, 2011)

quicky008 said:


> The games I play encompass a lot of different genres like action,rpg,strategy etc.As far as Biohazard 4(4,mind you,not any previous or later installments) is concerned,well,I was specifically referring to its PC version which was widely criticized by one and all for its poor visuals and most importantly,horrible controls that rendered it absolutely unplayable on this platform-even the review of this title that was published it Digit was written in the same vein and the reviewer had given it a low overall score due to the aforementioned reasons.On the contrary,the ps2 version of this game was comparatively well received by gamers worldwide.


I don't know...i liked it though the controls were not that good but still....no worries


----------



## Razor 1911 (May 11, 2011)

Vice City was quite good 
Played it long back about 6 years ago


----------



## Zangetsu (May 11, 2011)

I m surprised to see this games as worst:
POP:WW
Doom 3,Serious Sam

they were the best I have played SS1 & SS2 both very good 

My List of worst games:
Hitman Series (though a stealth series but was slow & I dnt like takloo protagonist in games)
Age of Mythology & Age of Empires (too boring)
Sims Series (another boring,girls like it well)
Commandos 4 (fps boring) 
HULK Series


----------



## noja (May 11, 2011)

My worst game list
soul eater battle resonance [psp]
all gundam games [psp]
FFX (yeah I don't like it) [ps2]
nfs pro street [pc]
patapon series [psp]


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

abhidev said:
			
		

> I don't know...i liked it though the controls were not that good but still....no worries


Yeah I also liked it but the control were horrible at best.


----------



## abhidev (May 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I m surprised to see this games as worst:
> POP:WW
> Doom 3,Serious Sam
> 
> ...



are u kidding me....u didn't like hitman series just coz the character is bald....


----------



## Skud (May 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I m surprised to see this games as worst:
> POP:WW
> Doom 3,Serious Sam
> 
> ...



Personal preference I think. Like you have found AoE boring, for me its still the best. I do agree the original is slow compared to present day RTSes, but boring? Nah...


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Well these lists are still good enough but what *quicky008* posted was very strange for me. I mean Dead Space seriously??? One of the best survival horror game on planet and its worst.???
And then FEAR Perseus Mendate, GRAW 1 & 2, and then Assassin's creed, Doom 3.
Damn these are one of the finest game we have at our hand and these are worst for someone very very strange.


----------



## Skud (May 11, 2011)

Regarding Doom 3, shiny graphics aside even I have found it pretty pedestrian and very sloooooow!!! F.E.A.R. was much much BETTER!


----------



## Razor 1911 (May 15, 2011)

*Some More to the list:*
GTA III Liberty City
NFS Hot Pursuit
NFS Under Cover


----------



## mitraark (May 15, 2011)

Razor 1911 said:


> *Some More to the list:*
> GTA III Liberty City
> NFS Hot Pursuit
> NFS Under Cover



GTA III was revolutionary in the Sandbox gaming genre, what is it that you didn;t like in it ?

You mentioned NFS Hot Pursuit [ You mean the recent one , right ?? ] and NFS Undercover , but isn't ProStreet and Shift much bigger failures ?


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

mitraark said:
			
		

> You mentioned NFS Hot Pursuit [ You mean the recent one , right ?? ] and NFS Undercover , but isn't ProStreet and Shift much bigger failures ?


Yup you are right. Pro Street was a big failure but Shift was damn good and was praised by many gamers for good semi simulation. Well I didn't hated Undercover much I completed the game and it was kind of fun but yes it wasn't a splendid experience at all. Many times I though of leaving the game but I wanted to know the end of the story so completed it and Ending was not up to my expectations.


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2011)

Prison Break 
Xpand Rally (terrible handling)
NFS Carbon
Code or Honour (trial)


----------



## doomgiver (May 15, 2011)

carbon had drift. that was reason enough for me to play it 

but i hated the handling of the cars. too loose. and i could never get a good red paint on my car. all the reds looked like magenta or orange.


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2011)

here are some more:

project eden
all spiderman games


----------



## Krow (May 15, 2011)

Split Second. Too much hype for a crappy racing game. May not be such a bad game after all, but I did not like it.


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

krow said:
			
		

> Split Second. Too much hype for a crappy racing game. May not be such a bad game after all, but I did not like it.


It was fun for me. And the offline split screen MP was one of the best I have ever played.


----------



## IronCruz (May 15, 2011)

Y hot Pursuit[2010]?. I personally rate it 9/10. It lacks only story. And i guess graphics is better than Most Wanted. I loved the cars, felt like using original once.


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> but i hated the handling of the cars. too loose. and i could never get a good red paint on my car. all the reds looked like magenta or orange.



bad handling & the mountain drift was a tad too hard for me. but main problem was the graphics. the graphics really sucks (cause Emmanuelle Vaugier is not even half as attractive as Josie Maran) & also i suffered from glitches (played on IGP then).



Piyush said:


> all spiderman games



 



IronCruz said:


> Y hot Pursuit[2010]?. I personally rate it 9/10. It lacks only story. And i guess graphics is better than Most Wanted. I loved the cars, felt like using original once.



no cop chase in freerun = FAIL.


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

Sam said:
			
		

> bad handling & the mountain drift was a tad too hard for me. but main problem was the graphics. the graphics really sucks (cause Emmanuelle Vaugier is not even half as attractive as Josie Maran) & also i suffered from glitches (played on IGP then).


Well handling of the cars were pretty good for me. Mountain Drifts. Man I love them> yeah Josie Maran was hotter than Carbon Girl.

Spiderman games are bad I agree on this bad for me too.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> no cop chase in freerun = FAIL.


+ Bad optimization on PC.


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well handling of the cars were pretty good for me. Mountain Drifts. Man I love them> yeah Josie Maran was hotter than Carbon Girl.



mountain drift was easy for the initial bosses but once the beaten bosses are recruited by the John Cena looking man, games gets really tough (beating Razor was easy).



gameranand said:


> + Bad optimization on PC.



patches are still being released for the bugs (but i didn't faced any  ).

2 more game i really hate:
1. sniper: art of victory (hard. way too hard)
2. Operation Flashpoint. maybe the 1st game. enemy can hit you with a pistol from several hundred meters, i can't hit with a sniper rifle. & the missions are ridiculously hard.


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

> mountain drift was easy for the initial bosses but once the beaten bosses are recruited by the John Cena looking man, games gets really tough (beating Razor was easy).


Well his name was Darius. The only race that was hard for me was the race with Darius. It took numerous attempts to beat him.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 15, 2011)

Every NFS game after Most Wanted.
Alpha Protocol
Risen


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 15, 2011)

^^
i didn't like risen too. but its not the worst.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 15, 2011)

Shift 1 and 2 are great games btw.too bad they are not canon.

Worst game I played ever is 2142 Battlefield.


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2011)

Krow said:


> Split Second. Too much hype for a crappy racing game. May not be such a bad game after all, but I did not like it.



I second that. Another crappy racing game is PURE.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Aug 27, 2011)

My list:

Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit 2010
Call of Duty: Black Ops
Assassin's Creed II
Just Cause II
GTA IV


----------



## abhidev (Aug 27, 2011)

Italian job...


----------



## d3p (Aug 27, 2011)

RED FACTION : GUERILLA

OT: Oh wow, this thread is unlocked since when........


----------



## Alok (Aug 27, 2011)

1.Hitman blood money
2.Transformers:the game
3.Harry potter games
4.mademan


----------



## A_n_k_i_t (Aug 27, 2011)

Harry Potter
Split Second..


----------



## mitraark (Aug 27, 2011)

NFS Pro Street

GTA IV , resoruce hog.


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic 4


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 28, 2011)

ArjunKiller said:


> My list:
> 
> Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit 2010
> Call of Duty: Black Ops
> ...



must play these games or must avoid these?


----------



## Krow (Aug 28, 2011)

I didn't like Red Faction: Guerrilla. Way too fast movement of character gave me a headache.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 28, 2011)

worst game I have played are
1) SIMS 
2) Hitman 2


----------



## abhidev (Aug 28, 2011)

Brink....


----------



## baccilus (Aug 28, 2011)

Why are some really really good games in the worst games list?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 28, 2011)

I dont remember if I have posted this here (because posted mark is there in the thread), but the worst game I've played is 2142 Battlefield. First and last game of the BF series I played.


----------



## puneetgarg (Aug 28, 2011)

Hitman series for sure.. they were full of bugs


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 28, 2011)

baccilus said:


> Why are some really really good games in the worst games list?



not everyone likes all game. i only play FPS & adventure TFS. also racing + a few indie games. some may prefer RTS instead.


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2011)

I've tried out Battlefield 2, 2142 and 1942 - did not like any of them.


----------



## Alok (Aug 29, 2011)

Avtar,
total overdose


----------



## abhidev (Aug 29, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Avtar,
> total overdose




+1.......


----------

